# Cable Tv Hookup



## Malrick (Nov 2, 2015)

I have a 2015 Outback 298re. Can't seem to get a signal when I hook up to campground provided cable. I got the air antenna to work in the bedroom but now that doesn't work either. Tested a portable tv with cable hookup and it worked fine but not when I hooked it up to my RV. Can anybody help?


----------



## RLM5150 (May 18, 2016)

Do you have the amplifier power on or off? I'm told the amp must be off when connecting cable.


----------



## Malrick (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes I have it off.


----------



## RLM5150 (May 18, 2016)

Which connector on the outside of the trailer are you connecting the cable?


----------



## okslim (Oct 19, 2015)

Seemed like I had a similar concern. On the outside of the camper there were two places to hook a cable up. And only one was labeled, and it was labelled SAT. It took me several tries of hooking up the cable and scanning for channels before I found the magic combination. It seems like I had two connections on the wall behind the TV as well that I had to switch around to find the right combination. Sorry I can't be more specific right now, I'm not where I can see my camper t the moment.


----------



## brentp (Feb 5, 2016)

Similar issue on our 2016 210TRS. Worked OK (just a couple of stations) from the air antenna, but could not get anything to work when I connected up to my house TV system. I was pulling my hair out. To resolve, I slowly worked my way from the outside in to the TV, checking every connection and hooking up to a test TV to verify signal at each junction. Got to the amp, and then started to swap outputs. All were working to the test TV, but not the TV on the wall. Finally found a bad coax connector on a cable coming out of the amp (center conductor too short if I remember correctly). Apparently it was attenuating signal strength just enough to kill all the house channels, but not the few strong amplified channels I could get from the antenna. Fixed the cable and all has worked swell after this. Now we get more over the air stations in my driveway as well, which makes sense.

May or may not be an issue for you, but you might want to work your way through your system and check all the connections. There are a bunch in the ceiling and/or wall near the amp. I found one to two that were loose in addition to the bad cable connector.

As a side note, at least in my driveway, it doesn't seam to matter if I have the amp turned on or off for the local house cable. I am happy, as the switch on our trailer is on the ceiling behind the TV framing and requires gymnastics to see if the light is on or off.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

In both of the Outbacks we have owned, the TV signal would seem to drop out randomly. The way I fixed it was to check every coax connection to be sure it was tight. I pulled all of the coax wall plates and the amplifier out of the ceiling to find that most of the connections were loose. Once I tightened them up everything worked. Use a wrench but be gentle with it. Also check the connections to the antenna on top of the trailer. If the coax connection is exposed to weather, there should be dielectric grease on it to keep water and dirt out of it.


----------

